# CSUSA GROUP BUY CLOSED- UPDATE 10/02/ 2007



## davdee70 (Sep 11, 2007)

10/02 OK   All packages have been sent except for 1. If anyone knows how to get up with Fritz64 (robert) please let him know that I need his address. I have sent him emails with no luck. Also, I have calculated refunds due everyone and will be sending them via paypal today. If anyone is short something please contact me. I believe everything that was ordered was sent. Except for one item that I ordered the wrong amount of and could not get the discount after I discovered my error. I will refund those amounts back to you. Also, The 050-4623 Jr retro rhodium rollerball kit is backordered for a couple months. I will also be refunding those kits back to those who ordered them. Thanks to everyone who got in on this. Please feel free to contact me if there are any problems or issues. 

Thanks,
David

9/25/07 The shipment from csusa is in. ups just delievered. However, I have to go to work and will go through everything tonight and tomorrow and start repacking your items for shipment. I will also recalculate refunds because we got an unanticipated discount. I will be in touch again tomorrow

9/19/07 Some of you have asked about getting the additional discount from csusa. The answer is YES. I almost fell out of my chair when I talked to them. I wasnt going to say anything until I had the order in hand, simply because it just seems too good to be true. But, looks like that is the case as our order with the orginial 25% discount was 3800 and some change and went to just over 3000. So having said that, looks like everyone will be due some sort of refund. Once I have everything on hand I will refigure the totals and work on the refunds. However, I would encourage everyone who participated to donate a portion of that refund to the penturners.org people. Afterall, would this be possible without this forum to launch such a group buy?

9/18/2007 Good News folks. The order has been placed for the csusa group buy. I hope to have tracking info later this afternoon. Im sure it will take several days to arrive. I will keep you updated and once I have the package(s) I will repackage and send to all those who participated. Please keep in mind that this was a not for profit buy. Any refunds that are do you will be paid, though I would suggest a contribution to the IAP is most defeniatly in order. However, I will leave that up to each buyer. Once I have the goods I will be able to determine who,where,when,how and why. Thanks to all who participated.

9/13/2007 I have been working today getting all of this together and just sent csusa a request for an itemized quote of our order 227 pen kits, 128 pen blanks, 19 sets of bushings. I had to send it to the manager and I expect that I will probably hear from them tomorrow. There are a few out there I have not recieved payment from. PLease do so soon so we can complete this. Also, if you got in on this and have not recieved a request for payment from me, please drop me a reminder to do so. This is a BUNCH of work.....hahaha....Im doing the best I can and am so hoping I havent screwed up somewhere. Thanks to all who participated. I will keep you posted


9/12/2007 10:27 pm : Thank you to everyone who got in on this. We are at the point now of having enough to get the max discounts on pen kits (still missing a few pen blanks but I may have someone to step up and get us over 100)and I am closing the buy so that I can finish up paypal requests, order tabulations and such. Once all the monies are paid up I will submit the order and get the other part of this complete. Thanks again to everyone who made a purchase. 

9/12/2007 4:00 pm ok everyone Im back had a long night and got a little sleep today, so im back here with the group buy. Right now as it stands we have requested the following amounts. 

158 pen kits
 85 pen blanks
 21 sets of bushings

Mine are not listed in the post but are listed in the totals (im in for 40 kits and blanks and some bushings). Pen kits are fine and will recieve the maximum discount. Pen blanks are about 15 short of the max discount (need some folks to step up and get us over the top. Hopefully we can get the pen blanks over the top in the next couple hours. At that time I will be closing the group buy and getting everyone thier totals and get the order off to csusa.  


9/11/2007 9:30 PM eastern time : Folks Im off to work tonight & I will be unable to reply until sometime in the morning to new posts, fell free to keep adding to the buy, I will catch it it all up when I get back. Have a great night

OK. Here we go!!!!!! I have had a good response to do the group buy from csusa. I missed the last one and so decided to do a smaller version. I hope to limit the Pen kit, Pen blanks, & bushings to 200 or less. I would love to do more. But as you can imagine this is a lot of work. So I want to make this short and sweet. When we get enough orders to meet the full discount on these items. The buy will be closed.

I have listed the items that I think most would be interested in within the scope of this buy. It is very possible that I have left something out. If thatâ€™s the case, let me know and we will see about adding it. 

Please submit your orders using the list that are provided in the post. (copy and paste) them as a reply to this post. 

Special thanks goes out to Chris Koterman (kent4him) as he allowed me to use a portion of his posts from the last csusa group buy to create this one. 

NOTE: Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. 

PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

Domestic Insurance:
I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping. I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:
David Karnes
492 Big Poplar Ct. N.E.
Leland, NC 28451
USA
indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

The pens are sorted by type and item number.
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.97 
050-0385 RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN $11.82 Low
050-4204 SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN $4.36 
050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.54 
050-4206 SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN $4.36 Low
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.55 
050-4310 SATIN GOLD AMERICANA PEN $4.36 
050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $9.47 
050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17 
050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05 
050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 
050-0395 RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL $11.78 
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54 
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN - Plain Clip $4.54 
050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.05 Low
050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $4.73 Low
050-4477 Copper Cigar Pen $4.62 Low
050-5010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL $9.47 
050-0368 RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN $12.87 
050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89 
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.76 
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL - Plain $5.76 
050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $9.08 
050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $6.05 
050-4422 TACTILE BROKERS PEN $6.05 
050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $3.78 
050-5500 10K CLICK PENCIL $3.98 
050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87 
050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41 
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 
050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $34.84 Low
050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $41.65 
050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 
050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.56 
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44 Low
050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.81 
050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.98 
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68 
050-4165 SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN $3.98 
050-5100 10K EUROPEAN PENCIL $9.47 
050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $5.45 
050-0375 RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL $6.51 
050-0400 10K FATHER SING PEN $3.98 
050-0500 10K FATHER SING PENCIL $4.54 Low
050-7090 10K FATHER SING DESK PEN $4.92 
050-4408 10K FOUNTAIN PEN $6.25 
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 Low
050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 
050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $8.32 
050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.63 
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 
050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.66 
050-0320 RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN $13.63 
050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.76 
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $46.96 
050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $31.81 
050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $39.38 
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 
050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52 
050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.52 
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44 
050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $6.05 
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05 
050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $9.84 
050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.84 
050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57 
050-4147 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads $7.57 
050-4148 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads $11.35 
050-4149 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads $11.35 
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 
050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63 
050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.63 
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26 
050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.26 
050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $9.28 
050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.32 
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
050-4624 JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN $13.82 
050-4625 JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN $12.87 
050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29 
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 
050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $4.96 
050-4450 10K KC TWIST PEN $3.56 Low
050-4452 SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN $3.56 
050-0378 RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL $9.08 
050-0379 RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN $10.04 
050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44 
050-4186 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $52.26 
050-4187 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $37.11 
050-4188 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $43.17 
050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $7.57 
050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81 Low
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 
050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $6.81 
050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $3.98 
050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29 Low
050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $5.00 
050-0358 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL $6.25 
050-4464 10K SOFT GRIP PEN $3.41 
050-4465 10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL $4.17 Low
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16 
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62 
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62 
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 
050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05 
050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81 
050-2404 BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN $3.26 Low
050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $3.30 
050-4168 CHROME Slimline Pen $2.26 Low
050-4401 10K TWIST PEN $3.18 
050-4410 SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN $3.18 
050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 
050-4440 SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN $3.18 Low
050-4490 TACTILE TWIST PEN $2.65 
050-2329 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain w/threaded end $23.37
050-2330 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball w/threaded end $21.44   
050-2331 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain w/threaded end      $21.82 
050-2332 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball w/threaded  end      $17.64

For the 10K European and Americana Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.

Bushings

050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $4.03 
050-1428 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL $4.55 Low
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03 
050-4135 Emperor Bushings $4.03 
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
050-4055 BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN $4.03 
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $4.03 
050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $4.03 Low
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $4.03 
050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $4.03 
050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.03 
050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $4.03 
155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $4.03 Low
155-0045 EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS $5.04 
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.03 
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03 
155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $4.55 Low
155-5111 Artisan Bushings $5.04 
155-5502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL $4.03 
950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $4.03 
950-7200 European Letter opener bushings $3.02 
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $5.04 Low
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.55 

Pen Blanks________________________________________________
Pen Blanks are listed  at full pricing at the moment. Discounts will be applied as the number of blanks go up. The magic number for all of these is 100 or more. Then a 25% discount will apply. So please buy some blanks as we will all benefit from it.

Pen Makers choice Blanks
479-0001 Onyx $2.99
479-1001 Onyx Jumbo $3.99
479-0002 Pink Lady $2.99
479-1002 Pink Lady Jumbo $3.99
479-0003 Retro Gold $2.99
479-1003 Retro Gold Jumbo $3.99
479-0004 Trippin $2.99
479-1004 Trippin Jumbo $3.99
479-0005 Toucan $2.99
479-1005 Toucan Jumbo $3.99
479-0008 Crocus $2.99
479-1008 Crocus Jumbo $3.99
479-0009 Polar Ice $2.99
479-1009 Polar Ice Jumbo $3.99
479-0010 Tortoise $2.99
479-1010 Tortoise Jumbo $3.99
479-0011 Crushed Shell $2.99
479-1011 Crushed Shell Jumbo $3.99
479-0012 Legionnaire $2.99
479-1012 Legionnaire Jumbo $3.99
479-0013 Pearl Rhubarb $2.99
479-1013 Pearl Rhubarb Jumbo $3.99
479-0014 Tangerine Ribbon $2.99
479-1014 Tangerine Ribbon Jumbo $3.99
479-0015 Purple Haze $2.99
479-1015 Purple Haze Jumbo $3.99

Crushed Velvet Blanks
They are on sale/closeout
063-0106 Crushed Velvet Pen Blank Gold  $2.45
063-0105 Crushed Velvet Pen Blank Bronze  $2.45

Flecked Celluloid Pen Blank
050-0026 5/8" x 5" Red $3.15
050-0170 7/8" x 5" Red $4.15
050-0028 5/8" x 5" Bronze $3.15
050-0172 7/8" x 5" Bronze $4.15
050-0027 5/8" x 5" Blue $3.15
050-0171 7/8" x 5" Blue $4.15
050-0029 5/8" x 5" Purple $3.15
050-0173 7/8" x 5" Purple $4.15
050-0030 5/8" x 5" Green $3.15
050-0174 7/8" x 5" Green $4.15

Celluloid Pen Blank
050-0001 5/8" White/Black $2.99
050-0151 7/8" White/Black $3.99
050-0003 5/8" Black Marble $2.99
050-0153 7/8" Black Marble $3.99
050-0005 5/8" Red Marble $2.99
050-0154 7/8" Red Marble $3.99
050-0007 5/8" Gold Marble $2.99
050-0156 7/8" Gold Marble $3.99
050-0009 5/8" Blue Marble $2.99
050-0158 7/8" Blue Marble $3.99
050-0115 5/8" Tobacco Marble $2.99
050-0167 7/8" Tobacco Marble $3.99
050-0106 5/8" Blue Pearl $2.99
050-0159 7/8" Blue Pearl $3.99
050-0116 5/8" Caribbean Swirl $2.99
050-0168 7/8" Caribbean Swirl $3.99
050-0114 5/8" Silver Marble $2.99
050-0166 7/8" Silver Marble $3.99
050-0002 5/8" Black/White $2.99
050-0152 7/8" Black/White $3.99
050-0113 5/8" Amber Gold $2.99
050-0165 7/8" Amber Gold $3.99
050-0006 5/8" Antique Gold $2.99
050-0155 7/8" Antique Gold $3.99
050-0008 5/8" White Marble $2.99
050-0157 7/8" White Marble $3.99
050-0111 5/8" Jersey $2.99
050-0163 7/8" Jersey $3.99
050-0112 5/8" Scarlet Black $2.99
050-0164 7/8" Scarlet Black $3.99
050-0117 5/8" Pink/Green $2.99
050-0169 7/8" Pink/Green $3.99
050-0110 5/8" Blue Swirl $2.99
050-0162 7/8" Blue Swirl $3.99
050-0102 5/8" Orange $2.99
050-0160 7/8" Orange $3.99
050-0101 5/8" Crimson $2.99
050-0161 7/8" Crimson $3.99


NOTE:
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 25% off with no shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP.

David Karnes


----------



## randbcrafts (Sep 11, 2007)

Put me down for the following:
(1ea.) 050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
(1ea.) 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
(1ea.) 050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41 
(1ea.) 050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 
(1ea.) 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
(1ea.) 050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
(1ea.) 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low
(1ea.) 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
(2ea.) 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
(1ea.) 050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44 
(1ea.) 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 
I come up with $287.88 - Let me know if that is corect and I'll send paypal.

Thanks.
Richard


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 11, 2007)

5 pcs  050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26 

5 pcs.  050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 

1 pc. 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 

Please e-mail me your PAYPAL and I will transfer the funds.

Thank you for running this GROUP BUY.

-Peter-[]

Update to advise that PAYPAL was sent for $184.71


----------



## fritz64 (Sep 11, 2007)

put me down for (2) 050-4060  b t twist pen  (2)050-4177  b t jr. gent (2) 050-4062 euro.pen  (2)050-4063 b t cigar pen  total 60.52

by bank check

































































92






















0050-4062 b t euro. pen


----------



## Monty (Sep 11, 2007)

Did I miss seeing the Panache and Jr Statesman with the threaded end?????


----------



## dbriski (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there a projected Close date? or just once you hit the 200 items?


----------



## davdee70 (Sep 11, 2007)

<b>raandbcrafts </b>(Richard) Paid in full
<b>wood-of-1kind</b> (Peter) kits paid in full - international shipping to be paid when I can give an accurate quote


----------



## WriteRev (Sep 11, 2007)

David,

Thanks for organizing this.

Put me down for:

(3) - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 = $31.35

(2) - 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52 = $27.04

(5)- 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 = $47.35

(2)- 050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63 = $27.26


Merchandise total $133.00
Insurance $3.45
Shipping $8.95
Paypal $0.31
Subtotal: 145.71
3%  $4.37
Total: 150.08

PM me with your paypal when you get a chance.

Thanks,
Steve Mueller


----------



## DaveM (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to order the following pens.  I will also add some blanks later on tonight...  Waiting to see what a couple of potential customers want as far as colors.  I know I will get a bunch of white ones.  THank you very much for putting this group buy together.


3   050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 

2  050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 

2  050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63 

1  050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.63 

3  050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 

2  050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 

1  050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low


----------



## bananajeep (Sep 11, 2007)

David, here is my order.

(2) 050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 = $34.82
(1) 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 = $13.82
(1) 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 = $17.61
(1) 050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62 = $24.62
(1) 050-2330 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball w/threaded end $21.44 = $21.44
(1) 050-2331 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain w/threaded end $21.82 = $21.44
(1) 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 = $4.03

Merchandise total = $138.16
Shipping = $8.95
PayPal = $4.72
Total = 151.83

PM sent for paypal details

Thanks for running this group buy.

Mike


----------



## DRP460 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi David, I'd like to order.

Pens & Bushing
(2) 050-2329 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain w/threaded end $23.37 = $46.74
(3) 050-2330 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball w/threaded end $21.44 = $43.64
(2)050-2331 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain w/threaded end $21.82 = $43.64
(3) 050-2332 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball w/threaded end $17.64 = 52.92
(1) 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 = $4.03

Blanks:

(2) 479-0008 Crocus
(2) 479-0015 Purple Haze
(2) 063-0106 Crushed Velvet Pen Blank Gold
(2) 063-0105 Crushed Velvet Pen Blank Bronze
(2) 050-0029 5/8" x 5" Purple
(1) 050-0173 7/8" x 5" Purple
(2) 050-0030 5/8" x 5" Green
(1) 050-0008 5/8" White Marble
(2) 050-0157 7/8" White Marble

Let me know what the blanks come to and shipping to Canada.

Thanks,

Dale Pillar


----------



## Darley (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks David, about alternative ivory and the Artis sketch pencil? 

I did open my catalog[]


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 12, 2007)

David,
Thanks for putting this together..  Here is my wish list...

(2) 050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL    $6.44 = 12.88 
(2) 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch  $6.44 = 12.88
(2) 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 = 12.88
(1) 050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL  $4.03 =  4.03

(2) 050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Fountain  $42.41 $84.82
(1) 050-4135 Emperor Bushings                          $4.03

Kits $131.52
Ins   $3.45
Ship  $8.95 
sub - 143.92
w/paypal 148.55

Please let me know if I did the math correctly & shoot me payal info..

Frank


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 12, 2007)

How come the pen blanks are not discounted,not enough volume?

Mike


----------



## Ratto (Sep 12, 2007)

David, 
Here is my order:

(10) 050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 
(10) 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 
(3)  050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 

(1)  050-0153 7/8" Black Marble $3.99
(1)  050-0167 7/8" Tobacco Marble $3.99
(3)  050-0164 7/8" Scarlet Black $3.99
(3)  050-0152 7/8" Black/White $3.99
(1)  050-0163 7/8" Jersey $3.99


Total for kits and blanks	 276.57 
Freight			           8.95 
Insurance			   4.60 
Subtotal			 290.12 
Paypal			           8.70 
Paypal			           0.31 
Total			         299.13 

Thank you for putting this together.

Dave


----------



## DaveM (Sep 12, 2007)

These are the blanks I will add on to my previous post.

2  479-0002 Pink Lady $2.99

2  479-1003 Retro Gold Jumbo $3.99


1  479-1010 Tortoise Jumbo $3.99

2  479-1011 Crushed Shell Jumbo $3.99

1  479-1012 Legionnaire Jumbo $3.99

1  479-1014 Tangerine Ribbon Jumbo $3.99


2  050-0002 5/8" Black/White $2.99
1  050-0152 7/8" Black/White $3.99

6  050-0008 5/8" White Marble $2.99

2  050-0117 5/8" Pink/Green $2.99


168.95  kits and bushings
67.40   Blanks
236.75  Merch total
8.95 shipping
4.60 insurance
 .31  paypal
250.61  subtotal
7.52  paypal 3 %

258.13 grand total

I will pay with paypal.  If you want me to wait just a bit, I can see if we get enough blanks to get the discount.  I could order a few more if it we need it.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Sep 12, 2007)

David,

Count me in. I will confirm with an email also.... Thanks Jim

Thanks for taking on this endeveavor. Below is my order, please verify the total and confirm amount to be paid via paypal.
050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN		$45.44	1	$45.44
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN				$4.03	1	$4.03
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN			$29.16	1	$29.16
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL		$24.62	1	$24.62
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain  		$24.62	1	$24.62
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL 		$20.07	1	$20.07
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN		$4.03	1	$4.03
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL 	$10.60	2	$21.20
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN 	$13.26	1	$13.26
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL 		$6.05	2	$12.10
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL 		$10.45	2	$20.90
050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads		$7.57	2	$15.14
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II	$4.03	1	$4.03
050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN  Low			$6.05	5	$30.25
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN				$4.03	1	$4.03
SHIPPING								$8.95
Insurance								$4.60
Total of Order w/Shipping & Insurance					$286.43
Fee for PayPal ($0.31 + 3%)						$8.91
Grand Total								$295.34


----------



## Monty (Sep 12, 2007)

050-2330 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball w/threaded end $21.44         X 2 = $42.88
050-2332 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball w/threaded end $17.64   X 2 = $35.28
050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81 Low                              X 2 = $13.62
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04                                      X 2 = $20.08
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03                                      X 1 = $ 4.03
Shipping & insurance                                                                  $12.40
Subtotal                                                                             $128.29
PayPal fees                                                                          $ 4.16
TOTAL                                                                             <b>$132.46</b>
Please double check my figures. I believe you already have my email address.


----------



## Draken (Sep 12, 2007)

Any thoughts on adding the Euro Letter Openers?  I noticed the bushings for these were on the list, but not the letter openers themselves.


----------



## hoff58 (Sep 12, 2007)

David,

  Here is my list that I would like to order. You do not have the following bushing listed (050-4199 BUSHINGS FOR JR EMPEROR 3.99). If it is available I would like to order everything on my list, if not I will need to make some changes. 

  (ONE OF EACH)
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29 
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 
050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $41.65 
050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 
050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.56 


050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
050-4199 BUSHINGS FOR JR EMPEROR   3.99

Thanks,
Kelly
hoff58@hotmail.com


----------



## kevin_f (Sep 12, 2007)

David, I don't need any blanks to help the discount, but I would like to add the following pen kits to the order.

1-050-0400 10K FATHER SING PEN $3.98
2-050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45
1-050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45
1-050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENT II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52
1-050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47
1-050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENT II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63
1-050-4177 BLACK TITANI JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/THREADED END CAP $10.60
1-050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENT II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26
1-050-2329 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain w/threaded end $23.37
2-050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $6.81


Subtotal - $132.80
shipping - $  8.95
Pay pal  - $  4.56
Total    - $146.31

I will pay with paypal.


----------



## Ratto (Sep 12, 2007)

David,
Please add the following pen blanks to my previously placed order - as we discussed earlier today.

(1) 050-0154 7/8" Red Marble $3.99
(1) 050-0167 7/8" Tobacco Marble $3.99
(1) 050-0111 5/8" Jersey $2.99
(1) 050-0005 5/8" Red Marble $2.99
(1) 050-0112 5/8" Scarlet Black $2.99

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## DRP460 (Sep 12, 2007)

Have we met the burden for a deal on the blanks yet?


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 12, 2007)

Dave, thanks for running this. Here's my little order:

1 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
1 050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26 
1 050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62 
3 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 
1 050-2329 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain w/threaded end $23.37
1 050-2330 jr Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball w/threaded end $21.44   
1 050-2331 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain w/threaded end      $21.82 
3 050-2332 jr Statesman Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball w/threaded  end      $17.64

Twelve kits: Subtotal $228.20
Mailing    :             8.95
PayPal     :             7.41
Insurance  :             4.60

Total Due  :          $249.21

Please confirm the amount and send me a PayPal invoice.
Thanks.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 12, 2007)

well, shucks.  Guess I missed it.  Spent too much time humming and hawing about what, exactly, I wanted...oh well, I guess I'll pay retail! 
 

(For the amount I buy, not a big deal!)  

I'll get in next time!!  []


----------



## bananajeep (Sep 13, 2007)

Took care of my Paypal Payment just now.  Thanks for running this GB.

Mike

(Edit: revised amount from PM's)


----------



## Darley (Sep 13, 2007)

well that's was very quick[] some one will do another group buyer


----------



## johncrane (Sep 13, 2007)

Serge l recon where a bit too slow mate!or there too fast! snooze' ya lose'[]


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 13, 2007)

Guess I'm not the only one that missed it, I just finished my list.


----------



## DRP460 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi David,

Paypal sent for the second amount indicated.

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## kevin_f (Sep 13, 2007)

David, just sent payment.

Thanks,


----------



## Ratto (Sep 14, 2007)

David, 
Payment sent by PayPal

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## JimBobTucson (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks again for your hard work...

Question, did our order also qualify for the 20% discount that CSUSA is currently offering on top of the volume discount?

Thanx JB


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> <br />Thanks again for your hard work...
> 
> Question, did our order also qualify for the 20% discount that CSUSA is currently offering on top of the volume discount?
> ...



The promotional email states that this does not count for existing orders.  Them's the breaks.


----------



## DRP460 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not so sure that this order was actually placed yet.

David.... have you pulled the trigger yet?


----------



## hoff58 (Oct 1, 2007)

David,
  Received shipment today. Thanks for putting this together.

Kelly
hoff58


----------



## DaveM (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got mine too.  Thanks!  The kits and blanks are great.

Dave


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got mine!
Thanks


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 1, 2007)

My order arrived today also.  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Monty (Oct 1, 2007)

Received mine today also. Thanks for putting this buy together.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 4, 2007)

David,
Thanks for managing this group buy; I received a perfect shipment today and PayPal refund to boot. [8D]


----------



## JimBobTucson (Oct 5, 2007)

David,

I got the Statesmen kit you sent me that was originally backordered. I just wish I was smart enough to order the drill bits I needed to build these kits. Thanks for the outstanding effort you put into this group buy. You have inspired me to host one of these group buys myself in the future. Do you mind if I use you as a resource to learn how to do it?

Thanks again...


----------

